# New Anatolian Pups



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I was beginning my search for a female pup for later this year when this kind of landed in my lap. An elderly gentleman who lives a few hours from me had a small litter. Due to health problems, he was not able to care for them and keep them any longer so I helped him out and brought home the two females. I did not plan on getting two females, and am undecided if they will both stay, but at this age it's better for them to be in pairs anyway. And really...it could work long term!! I have two males. I intend to neuter one of them and will spay one of these girls. Then I can keep two male/female pairs, with an altered animal in each pair until I decide to breed. I have multiple pastures so really, having two working pairs would be a nice idea. 

Here's a couple of pics. They are 8 weeks old tomorrow. They are from a long line of working dogs and both parents are working. I have them in with a gentle whether right now.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Handsome girls! Congratulations!


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful...you are very fortunate.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

You have 2 of these dogs less than a year old, you get 2 females that for whatever reason were not sold. 
That is the whole basis for your breeding program:shrug:? I have been wasting my money on going to these Canine genetic study!
The multiple pastures thing means nothing when a ***** goes into heat. At a certain point in her cycle she becomes submissive to males, be they yours or strays. Her scent will carry for miles advertising the fact that she is in heat.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Rock.....why not just mind your own business? Ever since you joined this forum you have had a childish attitude. I did not ask for your opinion. I am not some little punk kid who just got her first dogs. I have had powerful breeds for many years and have managed quite nicely to not get any accidently bred. I do know what I am doing. Also, these two females were not "unsold for whatever reason"....these were the only two females at all. I did not get them to start a puppy mill or any such breeding operation. I have been involved in breeding and showing dogs (showing mostly Jack Russell Terriers) for a long time so I know all about the heat cycle and how to prevent unwanted breeding. Getting these two females was not in my original plan...I took them to help the old guy out. He just had heart surgery last week and can't care for them now. So here they are. I won't breed any of my animals unless they are proven working dogs and pass their OFA exams. At least one of these females (the darker one) will be shown when she's old enough . If neither of these pups or my male pups turn out to not be a great example of the breed and worthy of reproducing, they will be altered and not bred. So what's the problem?


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

I met a very nice wife husband team at Asheville handling class, that works and shows them. pulls them right out the goat lot in to the car and on to class. I have also been tempted to look into the breed. I saw them at Greenville last weekend when I was helping with my breed club health clinic. It is so neat to see a dog that can show and work.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

All of the Anatolians that showed at Westminster this year were working dogs. It's very common for these dogs to be pulled out of the pasture and taken to shows. The judges do not expect for them to act like regular show dogs. They are not penalized for not showing perfectly. Pretty cool!


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

nice looking pups! 

I did not know alot of the anatolians were actual working dogs! I wonder if the pyr's are the same way?


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Dogs are my business, I spend more time with my dogs each day than most people do with their kids. Dollars invested, I dont want to know, full blown show & working schedule, per year could be college tuition at a very good school.
This is posted on a public forum, so it is open to all including me. 
The only reason I mentioned the heat cycle was because of what you said
Below
_"I have multiple pastures so really, having two working pairs would be a nice idea."_ Glad you have a grasp on that! I have seen dogs dig under, go over, bite through the fence, go through 1" oak boards to break into a shed where a ***** in heat was housed, and 1 tore through the side of a mobile home to get out to the ***** in heat. I used a 6 side system with fence buried in the ground under the entire pen, side panels of 9ga cyclone fence with 4ga cattle panel over that, the top enclosed with stock panel. Lock and chain the gate thru the side & gate panel fencing. Lot of work, but it will last a very long time, It doubles as a rescue isolation pen!

Just because the mods said you were wrong before does not make my attitude childish? You dont have to like me, I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. 
I'll play nice just like they asked of me:whistlin:.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

spinandslide said:


> nice looking pups!
> 
> I did not know alot of the anatolians were actual working dogs! I wonder if the pyr's are the same way?



I am not sure but I think the Pyr that won the BOB was a working dog. I don't know about the rest of them. I think it's awesome to see so many working dogs showing though.

I am just going to ignore Rock's comments because what I do with MY dogs is none of his business and I don't care for his attitude.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice looking girls, congrats. 

Rock you have a totally different type of dog. Yours are guardians of what? Humans? I certainly would never allow your breed of dog to be with livestock 24/7. 
The way I read your posts you seem to think your dogs are capable of doing the same jobs as LGD are, they are not. Mine cannot do what your dogs do and yours cannot do what mine do. Maybe each breed can be trained to do something similar but they will never be as good as the dog actually bred for it. 
If every dog can do another's job there would be no point in having different breeds. Can you see someone training a Chihuahua to be a bird dog? 
A toy poodle trained as a guard dog? Sure the little ones can be yappy ankle biters but what thief is going to be worried a mini ball of fluff is going to tear out his throat without a ladder? 


You do not seem to have an understanding of livestock guardian dogs. You know your own breed pretty well but I am not sure you have read anything about LGD on your own or the link I had posted. 

We do not tell you not to bred your dogs or alter them and I bet Barbados would appreciate the same. She is going to alter them if they are not up to standards and she is going to actually work them. What she does is her business. I had my boys neutered so I would not have to deal with hormones, I do not want random mutt puppies and that is my personal choice.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

BarbadosSheep said:


> I am not sure but I think the Pyr that won the BOB was a working dog. I don't know about the rest of them. I think it's awesome to see so many working dogs showing though.
> 
> I am just going to ignore Rock's comments because what I do with MY dogs is none of his business and I don't care for his attitude.


interesting..I will have to look into this..

I have learned to ignore those who try to dictate how I run my operation..unless of course they want to pay my bills? then they can have a say..until then, they can spout off all they want..and I will continue to ignore them..

Funny story..I had a picture up of a heifer, on another board, who I raised on the bottle..she got alittle behind, due to illness at a young age..I was advised, very rudely, to sell her..and basicly treated like I hadnt a brain in my head..I gave that "expert" the same "speech" I typed above..when he wanted to pay my bills, he could dictate to me..and his advice might be more well received if he wasnt such a grits about it..

Karma came around though, as she turned into one of my best looking cows and has ---- nice calves..never heard a peep from him again..


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

thaiblue12 said:


> Nice looking girls, congrats.
> 
> Rock you have a totally different type of dog. Yours are guardians of what? Humans? I certainly would never allow your breed of dog to be with livestock 24/7.
> The way I read your posts you seem to think your dogs are capable of doing the same jobs as LGD are, they are not. Mine cannot do what your dogs do and yours cannot do what mine do. Maybe each breed can be trained to do something similar but they will never be as good as the dog actually bred for it.
> ...


My dogs will guard whatever I teach them to guard from patrolling a fence gate left open back and forth like a sentry on guard, to sheep goats kids or cattle, the house shop motorcycle garage, your purse in the middle of a packed flea market, what have ya. 
I understand that LGD are left with live stock 24/7, I have worked with a few of them, where people were trying to make them pets, and not understanding the fact that they are independent thinkers. That they think and access every situation on their own, that they have a large energy store that needs directed either doing it's natural job or a job they come up with, other wise ya cant get mad cause they ate grandma's dresser.
I was not telling her not to breed anything she can do as she pleases. Like you said I dont pay the bills. 
I just mentioned the facts, I thought it was shocking, in the breed less than a year, take on two females pups, been there a day or two and talk of possible breeding.
JMTCW:spinsmiley:


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I have been planning on showing and breeding Anatolians since I begin thinking about getting one a couple of years ago. Getting a female was not something I did on a whim....It has been my plan from the start. I also said I won't be breeding anything if they are not worthy of it. So it's not like I have only been there a day or two and just up and decided to breed my dogs.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

BarbadosSheep said:


> Rock.....why not just mind your own business? Ever since you joined this forum you have had a childish attitude. I did not ask for your opinion. I am not some little punk kid who just got her first dogs. I have had powerful breeds for many years and have managed quite nicely to not get any accidently bred. I do know what I am doing. Also, these two females were not "unsold for whatever reason"....these were the only two females at all. I did not get them to start a puppy mill or any such breeding operation. I have been involved in breeding and showing dogs (showing mostly Jack Russell Terriers) for a long time so I know all about the heat cycle and how to prevent unwanted breeding. Getting these two females was not in my original plan...I took them to help the old guy out. He just had heart surgery last week and can't care for them now. So here they are. I won't breed any of my animals unless they are proven working dogs and pass their OFA exams. At least one of these females (the darker one) will be shown when she's old enough . If neither of these pups or my male pups turn out to not be a great example of the breed and worthy of reproducing, they will be altered and not bred. So what's the problem?


Don't feed the troll and maybe he will go away.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

DaniR1968 said:


> Don't feed the troll and maybe he will go away.


yeah you are right. I hope so.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

spinandslide said:


> nice looking pups!
> 
> I did not know alot of the anatolians were actual working dogs! I wonder if the pyr's are the same way?


I read something really cool today. The Anatolian that won BOB at Westminster this year has 70 coyotes to his credit. He works on a cattle ranch. Isn't that cool??? They say they would be out of business without him.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Very cute pups!! Sigh.... DD asked if they were for sale and was very disappointed when I told her they weren't. LOL.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya know you really don't need two...you could send one to me  

I don't suppose he has any males left? We've finally decided to get an LGD for the fowl pasture.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats BarbadosSheep, real nice lookin girls!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Beautiful pups. I am green with envy.


Tim


----------

